
Ask HN: What are the best-designed news sites? - sprafa
I feel like loss of information density and too much clickbait has led to a collapse in quality of journalism, and their websites. Too much stuff everywhere, so much distraction I&#x27;m tempted to just close them.<p>Anyone has examples of well designed websites?
======
nwrk
see some on css design awards:

[https://www.cssdesignawards.com/search?search_term=magazine](https://www.cssdesignawards.com/search?search_term=magazine)

